# Few Questions about BMQ and PT Test .



## consumed (10 Mar 2008)

I have a few questions regarding BMQ and the PT test, any replies much appreciated.

1) The "Running" portion of the PT test, is that the 2.4km in 11min, or is it a shuttle run, and if shuttle run, what does the shuttle run consist of.

2) Am I right in guessing the 5km run is in the first day/few days? And what happends if you fall back during the 5km run or need to slow down?

3) If I show up to basic with my own pre-hair cut, ie: sort of marine style cut, will they still shave my head?

4) In a short, what will my PT test consist of?

5) At any time during BMQ will you be able to leave the base on weekends? Also, and sry if this sounds far out, if I had my car with me (I assume I can bring it?) will I be able to drive home for the weekend as I only live a few hrs away.

Thanks in advance for any replies, cheers.


----------



## Shamrock (10 Mar 2008)

1.  20 metre shuttle run.  Run to the line before the beep.  Repeat until fail.

2.  You get yelled at.

3.  If your haircut meets standard, no, you can save yourself the $10.

4.  20 MSR (20 metre shuttle run), push-ups, sit-ups, hand-grip.

5.  That's up to you, your coursemates, and your course staff.  If you're given the time off, what you choose to do with it is your own provided your leave pass approves; it's not uncommon for troops to travel as far as Toronto during the weekends.  Just make sure you're back and signed in on time.


----------



## consumed (10 Mar 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> 1.  20 metre shuttle run.  Run to the line before the beep.  Repeat until fail.
> 
> 2.  You get yelled at.



The 20 metre shuttle run, what do you mean by "repeat until fail" ? Do I just have to run it once under a certain time? or multiple times?

And for the 5km run... besides getting my but kicked and yelled at, what are the repercussions for falling back or slowing down? Not suggesting I'm planning on it, but I will assume some people do.

Cheers,


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Mar 2008)

consumed said:
			
		

> I have a few questions regarding BMQ and the PT test, any replies much appreciated.
> 
> 1) The "Running" portion of the PT test, is that the 2.4km in 11min, or is it a shuttle run, and if shuttle run, what does the shuttle run consist of.
> 
> ...


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Mar 2008)

consumed said:
			
		

> The 20 metre shuttle run, what do you mean by "repeat until fail" ? Do I just have to run it once under a certain time? or multiple times?
> 
> And for the 5km run... besides getting my but kicked and yelled at, what are the repercussions for falling back or slowing down? Not suggesting I'm planning on it, but I will assume some people do.
> 
> Cheers,



Go get a peice of road and run back and forth 20 meters.Then you will understand what he means by failure.It tests your VO2 max.

Red chits will fly if your too tubby /out of shape.3 red chits same thing further admin action will be taken.


----------



## Shamrock (10 Mar 2008)

Run to the line before the beep.  Keep running back and forth before the beep until the beep beats you to the line.  This is a fail.


----------



## Lumber (10 Mar 2008)

consumed said:
			
		

> 1) The "Running" portion of the PT test, is that the 2.4km in 11min, or is it a shuttle run, and if shuttle run, what does the shuttle run consist of.
> 
> 2) Am I right in guessing the 5km run is in the first day/few days? And what happends if you fall back during the 5km run or need to slow down?
> 
> ...



2.) On my course (IAP albeit), if you feel out during a morning run they made you go to the hospital. Only one person ever fell out after the first guy to get sent there. Not sure what they did there actually?

3.) On IAP, I showed up with my hair nice and short. Had to pay for another hair cut (all they did was trim around the ears) when I got there anyways. 

5.)Are you kidding me?! Montreal man! (you're going to the MEGA in St. Jean, right?) We were there every weekend from when course ended at 1630 on friday until as late as we could sign in on sunday. Just don't get caught speeding between Montreal and St. Jean. Those flat, clean, empty roads make it very tempting.


----------



## consumed (10 Mar 2008)

So if the shuttle run consists of running back and forth to beat the beep, how many times must you beat the beep to pass?

Also, about the phyiscal test, obviously it's not a walk in the park, but how badly do you have to perform to fail?  I took Ji Jitsu for 6 years but stopped in 2003, was in the best shape of my life. We did 400 sit-ups and 150 push ups 4 days a week.  Since then I really haven't had an excersise program in place, just walking a ton here and there, and keeping fit.  I'm 5'10 and 155lbs, and although in the last 2 months I have started to run during the week and work out, I'm curious as to how badly you have to be to fail.  I'm trying my best to prepare for the tests so that I don't have to be pulled from basic and placed in the special PT program.

Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Mar 2008)

Locked.....

Do a search please, we've covered this a million times.

Milnet.ca staff


----------

